# Weight limit for overhead cab 9066df



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

I have organised a xmas 'do' for my 5 friends aand we will be 'hitting the town' then spending the night in our 9066df - does anyone know the weight limit for the overhead cab bed as I am trying to sort out sleeping arrangements. All women over 50 so no one will want to sleep in the awning.

I have looked in the brochures/info sheet but nothing is apparent.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Forgot to mention - *yes* I know it is only a 4 berth but hoping we drink so much no one will be bothered.

Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No info , but I would have thought at least 32 stone, us m/homers tend to be a bit lardy. :lol: 

tony


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me, room for one more!


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

If you can get to Castleton Caravan Club site 10th Dec - most welcome - although no room 'at the inn'

Chris


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Chris,

Ours has a weight limit of 200kgs for the overcab bed. Obviously it is a different van - but the figure could provide a guide in the absence of anything more specific.

"There were five in the bed and the little one said, Roll over..." etc.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Regards,
John


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Please clarify, you are really going to "Hit the Town" in Castleton.
Are you sure they are ready for you ?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

In some models the overcab pull down bed is the only one. So, considering the possibility of a couple with a MTPLM of 40 stone occupying same plus a safety margin of 25% a 50 Stone or 300 Kg SWL should be ok :lol:


----------

